# Dwarf Puffer Puffed!



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

It is stressful for them but it's ok for them to puff, just as long as they don't suck in air because then they can't expell it. An angel fish is not a good tank mate for a dwarf puffer. The dwarf puffer will try to eat the angles fins and the angel will try to eat/ harass the dwarf puffer because it is so small and slow.


----------



## grebdsu (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

This is the only puffer I have not had to return due to aggressive fin nipping. The Angel and Puffer are quite civil most of the time.

Thanks again.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

my dwarf puffer and angel get along okay. the puffer nips sometimes, but the angel doesn't bother the puffer. the angels fins look pretty good also. no signs of tears, but if the puffer gets too aggressive, i'll put him in a new tank by himself.

1) i've never seen my puffer puff up.
2) i would think its pretty stressful for them.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

I think I would pay good money to see that. My puffer is on the offensive. I think he lived two years by eating the fins of the angel. I had angels in the past that would go in a frenzy for guppies but this one is weak.


----------



## grebdsu (Mar 13, 2006)

Believe me, the first thing i did was reach for my camera phone. Not fast enough though


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Funny, I've sucked my dwarf puffer down the water change line several times, and he never scared enough to puff up. I know that they only puff up in extreme circumstances, but as someone said if he deflated and didn't draw in air he's okay in time.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i get em to puff when i accidently suck part of them with the gravel vac at work or when we get ina new bag of them and i have to pour them into the net and dump em into the tank there are usually a couple that look like popcorn pieces floating around.


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

Green grape..... popcorn pieces..... LMAO!


----------



## grebdsu (Mar 13, 2006)

sarahbobarah said:


> Green grape..... popcorn pieces..... LMAO!



Sorry,
I havent gotten to the cool kids table yet so what does LMAO mean?


----------



## Solace (Feb 12, 2006)

Laughing My Arse Off

Or.. more colorfull terms of Arse


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

Back on topic...

What IS a good companion for a Dwarf Puffer...from what I hear there are none. I hear they even attack plants.


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

What? Ninja, I kept a dwarf puffer in with angelfish, badis badis, gouramis, mollies, guppies, platies. It's not as slow as it looks. But they are just soooo darn keeeewt!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Stealthy Ninja said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> What IS a good companion for a Dwarf Puffer...from what I hear there are none. I hear they even attack plants.


http://pufferlist.com/puffer/freshpuff.php?puffid=3 and a good site is dwarfpuffer.com


----------



## Ken (Jul 27, 2003)

My puffers and Harlequin Rasboras didn't mind each other. 

I never have seen a dwarf puffer puff up. It was actually something my roommate and I always wondered about... if they do and when? Now I know


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry guys an gals, but I about fell oughta my chair readin this thread!! My wife walked in an thought I was on something!!

I think it was Sarah who started it..

"Green grapes, popcorn pieces??..LMAO"

Sorry u guys!!

LMAO!!:hihi:

OK....<snicker> back on topic.


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

sarahbobarah said:


> What? Ninja, I kept a dwarf puffer in with angelfish, badis badis, gouramis, mollies, guppies, platies. It's not as slow as it looks. But they are just soooo darn keeeewt!


Maybe it is the larger puffers I am thinking about...

*Edit:* Here is a quote from www.dwarfpuffers.com:

"Dwarf Puffers are definitely not community fish and are best kept in a small species setup. Some people do keep them in larger community tanks with success, but it is not recommended. Dwarves are vicious little critters and will nip the fins off just about any other fish. They are capable of killing tank mates much larger than themselves with their relentless picking and nipping. Also, their small size can cause them to be eaten by larger fish. If you're going to keep dwarves, plan to provide them with their very own tank. "

So basically you're taking a risk with them.


----------



## grebdsu (Mar 13, 2006)

Stealthy Ninja said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> What IS a good companion for a Dwarf Puffer...from what I hear there are none. I hear they even attack plants.


Mine lives with:
1African Dwarf Frog
2 Wood Shrimp
2 Gobies (not sure of spp.)
2 bumble bee Gobies
1 Angel
1 dwarf Puffer
1 dwarf Guarami
2 bolivian Rams
2 Golden Rams
2 small tetras
1 Chinese Algae eater
1 small Shark like algea eater
5 Yoyo Loaches

I have had a few that I resold to a local fish store due to some anger problems. The one I have now is really calm with all his tank mates.


----------



## Jrocka620 (Nov 13, 2015)

Please help! I recently got a dwarf puffer and he is puffed up a bit. He is in the tank with 3 guppies and an iridescent shark. I had to get in the tank yesterday to remove a dead fish and I noticed later that he was puffed a bit. He is hiding in a plant and has been the same way since yesterday. I'm worried about it and also want to know if anyone can help me with feeding him. I have both frozen krill and blood worms but it seems that when I put them in, the guppies get to it and the puffer doesn't get anything. How can I ensure he eats without further stressing him out??


----------



## Soxfandowd (Aug 1, 2014)

Jrocka620 said:


> Please help! I recently got a dwarf puffer and he is puffed up a bit. He is in the tank with 3 guppies and an iridescent shark. I had to get in the tank yesterday to remove a dead fish and I noticed later that he was puffed a bit. He is hiding in a plant and has been the same way since yesterday. I'm worried about it and also want to know if anyone can help me with feeding him. I have both frozen krill and blood worms but it seems that when I put them in, the guppies get to it and the puffer doesn't get anything. How can I ensure he eats without further stressing him out??


I feed my Dwarf Puffers with a turkey baster. This ensures that I can count the number of worms they eat. The other fish in the tank all seem to love the blood worms too so I throw in some crisp food first and have had to increase the number of cubes to make sure they get enough.


----------

